# My Ultimate Tv



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

The International RXT 4x2 pickup
GVW Range: 25,000 lbs, Payload Capacity 7.5 tons, Towing 11.25 tons, 310 horsepower










*Exterior Features*
4x2 Crew Cab; 8-foot pickup bed; bright-finish heated mirrors; keyless entry; fog lights; air horn; polished chrome bumpers with front aero effects; side custom skirts with bright-finish steps
*Interior features*
Prestige interior package includes embroidered custom floor mats; leather-wrapped tilt steering wheel; ivory-faced sport gauges; center floor console; metallic silver interior accents; padded full-length arm rests; AM/FM stereo & CD player; A/C

All it needs is My Outback behind it!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That may be ok for my daily ride but what am I going to tow with?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That is what they customized on Trick My Truck the other night....

Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The tow capacity is big enough, but I think it needs the optional engine. 300Hp might not be enough, because if you own that rig your going to need a custom Outback which could be like 50' and weight 20,000 lbs so hills might slow it down if it only have 300Hp. I am sure the 20K in weight won't even include the beer so it could be a little heavier. So I think you might need a little more HP.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

nynethead,

No kidding 300HP--- phooey, DMAX (LBZ) has 360HP !

Had to throw that one in there!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We saw one of these at Lake George RV Park pulling a Montana 5th Wheel. It was awesome, the painting on the TV matched the Montana.









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Super Sweet
I don't think DW would let me get one

Don


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah ok but it is still a 13 letter manure spreader


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey it's only 93,000 to 115,000 for one of these. Everyone should have two or three of these at those prices. Oh don't forget the 7mpg. Actually that probably is better than what my truck gets towing.









Very nice looking truck though. I've seen one once in a CompUSA parking lot. Very nice.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> nynethead,
> 
> No kidding 300HP--- phooey, DMAX (LBZ) has 360HP !
> 
> Had to throw that one in there!


Yeah, but if that thing as either the DT570 or the HT570 engine, the two engines that IH has that will produce 310 HP, are also producing between 860 and 1150 lb/ft of Torque stock. Let's see your Duramax do that without a tuner or a chip.

Tim


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

I checked on one of those for a TV and wouldn't you know it...The darn thing was too tall to fit under my Fifth Wheel. Oh well that's just my luck. I guess I'll find something else to spend that 115k on, like, say one of my kids college...


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*Sign me up! I'de love one - especially after moding the exhaust, intake and adding a Total Diesel Performance chip!














*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> That may be ok for my daily ride but what am I going to tow with?


ANYTHING you want.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've seen a couple of those, bobtail, at Walmart, here. Also, when we were at the rally at Topsail Hill Preserve State Park, in June, there was a similar rig. While it was neat, it's a little "showy" for me. I mean, who you gonna stick up, if you're a robber, someone driving that or someone towing with a Dodge Ram?







I think I'm safe.








Darlene


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Hat,

Touche! Have to do the math on that one 300HP, 865 ft lbs, long stroke 6 , 22:1 compression, I suppose?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Scooter said:


> The International RXT 4x2 pickup
> GVW Range: 25,000 lbs, Payload Capacity 7.5 tons, Towing 11.25 tons, 310 horsepower
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder how many "gallons to the mile" does that beauty get?







Anyone that can stand the price of the truck, probably not gonna worry about "gallons to the mile" though.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It isn't so much the horsepower. It's all in the gearing.

Reverie


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

your right it is the geraing. My cousin was looking at a gmc 4500 with the lbz engine and it came with a 5.30 rear and had that type of towing capacity. He also looked at a freightliner with a cat engine. gmc was about 55K with the bed and the freighliner was 115K. He kept his f350 with the PSD and chipped it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> nynethead,
> 
> No kidding 300HP--- phooey, DMAX (LBZ) has 360HP !
> 
> Had to throw that one in there!


Yeah, but if that thing as either the DT570 or the HT570 engine, the two engines that IH has that will produce 310 HP, are also producing between 860 and 1150 lb/ft of Torque stock. Let's see your Duramax do that without a tuner or a chip.

Tim
[/quote]
Heck, I'd like to see a Duramax do that WITH a chip!









I'm surprised though... 4x2? It's not a dually?
But what a beautiful truck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Heck, my Dad has a custom 2002 Ford 550 7.2 diesel to pull his 38' fiver. It has the chip and Banks power pack on it he's and getting between 475-500 hp and 500-525 foot pounds of torque, and the whole thing only cost $85,000. AND it still looks like a normal truck, execpt for the semi rims and tires. It pulls that 5th wheel like it was even on there. Why would you want any more power.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The nice thing about those is the fact they can turn. We have ambulances on those chasis and they out turn the E-450's hands down and i know they can out turn a F-anything any day of the week. I enjoy the tall ride, you just look over all the cars and SUV's on the road. Any truck stop on the interstate can work on them too. I would buy one if i was...well....rich.....


----------

